# ما هي البرامج المطلوبة من مهندسي البترول



## kareemadel (26 يونيو 2007)

كنت عاوز اعرف البرامج الهندسية المطلوبة من مهندس البترول والغاز الطبيعي وخصوصا في مجال الحفر..... زي مثلا المهندس المدني لازم بعرف يشتغل على الاتوكاد احنا بقى ايه البرامج بتاعتنا


----------



## kamalshawqi (6 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي
ممكن تستغرب لما أقولك أشه بنامج في مجال الحفر
هو بنامج Microsoft Office Excel
وإذا مكنتش صدق
اتمنى تتعلمه كويس لغاية ما تبين ليك الأيام أنه الول والأخي
وخلى بالك انه بنامج مش بس عباة عن جداول وبالبساطة دي
انما انت لو تعرف في الفيجوال بيسك هتعرف الرابط المهم اللي بينهم في البرمجة
وان اكسل ممكن يعمل برامج
اما بالنسبة بللبرامج زي office drilling وغيرها
فدي الشركات هي اللي بتعلمها للمهندسين
يعني ملهاش قاعدة معينة ، لكل شكة وبرامجها
واهم حاجة تعف تكتب بسرعة عل الكيبورد
وتهتم بالبوربوينت
ولو تعرف في البرمجة أحسن
وفوق ده كله اللغة الانجليزية والتقدير
ده كل اللي المهندس الطالب يقدر يعمله 
لغاية مالشركات تعلمه برامجها

والله الكلام ده من مهندس بترول شغال في مصر
وصحبي كمان سأل لما اح تدريب بواسطة بيقولي : 
مش هتصدق ان اهم برنامج في البترول هو بنامج الاكسل

والله على ما أقول وكيل
السلام عليكم


----------



## kareemadel (6 سبتمبر 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ya my freind Excel is the very important program you will need and also all office package but try to deal with them as aproffessional one


----------



## احمد العروشي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

كلامكم كله اكيد ألصح وألضروري بمعنى _Microsoft Office Excel يضل ألاهم _
_اما بألنسبة لبرامج الحفر فأنا شايف منهم انها برامج خاصة تهتم باعداها الشركة _
_وهي برامج جميلة وتختلف بخصائصها والله ولي التوفيق_


----------



## سيد مصطفى سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

thanksssssssss


----------



## الفنك (20 ديسمبر 2007)

i am ok with excel


----------



## khalled (22 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن تجد هذه البرامج على الرابط التالي

Engineering Software


----------



## muaed (28 فبراير 2014)

اخي هنالك الكثير من البرامجيات التي يستخدمها مهندس البترول وهي كالتالي :
-petrel 
eclipse 
prosper 
mbal 
gap 
hysys
البرنامج الاول والثاني لنمذجة خزانات النفط ، اما الثال والرابع والخامس فهي كلها ضمن حزمة برنامج اي بي ام .


----------

